# cheapest place to buy moby wrap?



## winegums

anyone? :D


----------



## freckleonear

This ebay seller seems to be the cheapest online.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MOBY-WRAP-BA...238578&cguid=1432f78912c0a0aa12313e01ffde13d1


----------



## pinkandfluffy

Second hand from forums can be around £20-£25 (here, cloth nappy tree, natural mamas etc) or evem amazon had some at a reasonable price last time I checked :flower:


----------



## winegums

Thank you :) xx


----------



## lynnikins

theres a seller on facebook that makes streachy and woven wraps really cheap its about £14 for a woven in plain colours from her vs £45 + for a woven elsewhere and she does mai tais too and lots of funky cool prints
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Victoria-the-slinglady/154164161265631


----------



## rachael872211

I brought mine 2nd hand from ebay for about £18, that was after loads of days watching and bidding on others. 

There was a seller on there who had new ones and were from about £28, depending on colour. x


----------



## Mel+Bump

Im about to part with mine for £20 + postage if you were interested :thumbup:


----------

